# 'dispatches' Monday At 8 On Ch 4



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks good, all about the government taking away our freedoms in the name of counter terrorism....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Dispatches is usually full of liberal left-wing pap .... it will be interesting how they present it.

Unfortunately







I will be in Serbia tucking in to a Sribski Rosti and washing it down with Jelen lager and slivowitz









Sounds better than it actually is


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> Dispatches is usually full of liberal left-wing pap .... it will be interesting how they present it.
> 
> Unfortunately
> 
> ...


Slivowitz, I remember that when I was in Yugoslavia in`72, there was another drink called Kruskowatz (or something similar) as well









And a very nice young lady called Rosa


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

More politics.























Let's see where this thread ends.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Stan said:


> More politics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Dispatches is usually full of liberal left-wing pap


Bit like The Guardian? although, I'm told the Guardian does make reasonable toilet paper


----------

